# Fantastic Fruits and Vegetables!



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

Some of the best things for us are whole fruits and vegetables (I mean not just the juice). Lots of good fiber to keep our colons healthy, tons of vitamins and minerals, and they are filling, especially for the number of calories they contain. Filling up with fruits and veg leaves less hunger for fattening/poor nutrition junk foods. Are you getting your 5 a day? Eating your cole crops (cabbage, broccoli, cauliflower, kale, etc)? Leafy greens? Tomato products for lycopene? Limiting bananas and avacadoes (high in fat/calories), but not eliminating them entirely (bananas are a good source of potassium, for example)?

I'm trying to make sure I eat at least 2 servings of vegies (green beans, green peas, coleslaw, etc) and 3 pieces of fruit (a banana, at least one apple, and some grapes) every day, along with my water. 

What are you eating?


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

This has been my strategy too. We're adding more green leafy veggies and fruits such as apples, pears, berries and grapefruit. I really have trouble getting enough fruit in my diet, but I'm trying. I keep saying we - there's not a mouse in my pocket - my hubby said he would get healthy with me. For him that means cutting down on bananas and replacing them with less sweet fruits like apples, etc. He is a type II diabetic.

We already eat some kale, cabbage and broccoli. Neither of us care for cauliflower.

Of course we are upping our water intake also.

Halo


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I've been reading in Prevention magazine that while 5 servings of fruit and veg a day is good, but 9 is better. When you consider that a serving is only 1/2 cup, that's not so hard to do.

My problem is that I'm just not interested in leafy salads anymore.  Don't know what happened, but they don't thrill me like they used to. 

There is such a wide variety of green and leafys... I'm trying to think of ways to get interested in them again.

Pony!


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

I really need to get more veggies in. It seems I am busy till dinner and to pick and wash and cook them takes too much effort. I do still have kale , swiss chard broccoli and brussle sprouts in the garden. It seems this time of year I don't think garden anymore. I find that if I have fruit like grapes I can snack and not feel guilty.
I also am trying to cut sugars and refined flour. 1 teaspoon sugar in my coffee and thats it. Wholewheat instead of white anything.
Steff


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Cut up a bunch different kinds of fruit last night, drizzled a bit of honey (could be mixed with OJ or something for less calories) over it, put it on a bed of lettuce - ate that for my dinner. Yum.

Amazing, not only was I not hungry later, but my stomach felt lighter, not full/fat.

Make any sence?


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

One thing that can help is to cut up and prepare the vegies and fruit in advance to that when you are in the middle of that dinner rush, it's already there, waiting for you. I'm more likely to eat fruits and vegies when I'm tired (instead of reaching for a bag of junk food) if it's ready and waiting for me. One warning, though. Keep the various salad ingredients separate and toss it all in at the last minute - makes the lettuce soggy otherwise.


----------



## jenofthewoods (Jan 21, 2008)

i do 5 fruits and veggies a day as well. I try to buy or eat organic or locally grown whenever possible to. I dont like the fact the grocery store fruits and veggies have chemicals on them and dont like how long it took to get to the grocery store. The fresher the more vitamins and minerals they have. Plus it just taste better.
someone mentioned they were tired of leafy greens maybe they could incorporate them into a wrap.
I buy the whole wheat wraps and put down a little no fat ranch dressing then some salad greens then lean cut deli sliced chicken some tomatoes and low fat cheese and have a healthy sandwich wrap. That gets me a meat, dairy, salad greens, and fruit (tomato i still consider it a veggie). Eat with a few apple slices and thats a full meal for me.


----------



## Nancy (May 14, 2002)

I've decided that if I eat a snack it will be a fruit, either canned or fresh. Satisfies the sweet tooth and takes a while to eat and is good for me. I think I'll try for 5 fruits and 4 vegetables a day since I like fruit better than vegetables.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

I've always liked fruits and vegetables -- with the exception of collard greens I can't think of a vegetable I don't like...it seems like everyday there is a new fruit to try in the produce department -- but I gotta tell you, I'm convinenced that those aren't always "perfect" examples -- guess there is no way ship those for 1000's of miles and still have them in peak ripeness. So, I'll try new things but mainly I stick to the old favorites because of taste.

Of course, pre-eating healthy I liked my vegetables with cheese and white sauces...which contributed to the weight gain.

Some of the prepared diet dinners have full servings of vegetables -- and there's one with spiced apples that I really really like...anyway, when there isn't a full serving I'll add a side dish of a fruit and vegetable. Especially if the dinner is under 300 calories.

I actually like to season some vegetables with vinegar -- you can purchase all kinds of vinegars or you can flavor your own -- vinegar is suppose to help break down fats and such so less stays with you.

Let's hear it for those lovely fruits and vegetables~~

Marlene


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

It's hard to get enough, but I'm trying. I fix greens (usually spinach) every 2 or 3 days. Other basics around here are broccoli, carrots, tomatoes, followed by (frozen) corn, green beans, green peas. Also a few other things here and there. For fruits it's mainly bananas (organic bananas are cheap), but also some oranges, apples, pears, etc.

Daily consumption averages 1-2 servings lightly cooked veggies, 1-2 servings raw veggies, and 2 servings fruit. Not as much as recommended, but since almost every bite of the rest of the diet is nutrient dense, I guess that's not so bad. The problem with organic on a budget is, the most expensive components of the diet are the fruits and veggies.


----------



## Anita in NC (May 10, 2002)

I discovered you can add spinach, parsley, cabbage, lettuce etc... to fruit smoothies. Yum. Tried banana, OJ, mango, spinach one today - couldn't even taste the spinach. I'll be eating/drinking more of them so I can get in extra green leafy veggies.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Lately I've been making fruit smoothies for breakfast. I've been seeing ads on TV for juicers- real healthy blah blah blah. But I had a juicer years a go and found it messy. Now, I put three or more fruits into the blender (peeled and cored as necessary), add some flax oil and kefir, and liquify it all. Tasty, and I know I'm starting the day with vitamins, minerals, and fiber. After I pour the fruit out, I add water and a drop of dish detergent and whirl it again- much easier to clean.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

i love them but eat nowhere near enough, as i'm too lazy to take the 5 min to prepare them. i craved veggies/fruits when i was pregnant, all 4 times, and had 4 big healthy babies who are rarely sick now. i remember eating at least 1 watermelon a week if i could get them with #2. and he was born in dec. we'd go to eat at the steak house every couple weeks so i could load up on watermelon at the salad bar. and with #3 it was broccoli and tomatoes. with # 4 it was broccoli, too. i love fresh fruits and veggies. too bad i'm so lazy.


----------

